# Carroll 4 Wheeler



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

You lucky dog, still my all time favorite bow. I have a 2 wheeler that I still shoot, warfed one into a recurve, 4 wheeler hanging, and a model 850 2 wheeler with a busted limb. Winter project will be to make a new set of limbs for it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck on the busted limbs.


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

I was the lucky dog today, picked up a 4 wheeler off ebay. If sight ever gets straightened out, we will have to post some pictures.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Came across a couple more vintage bows, PSE Citation 4 wheeler, & a Jenning but don't remember the model, It is a 2 wheeler & has draw & balance adjustment that works with a worm screw on the front top
of the limb. If any one remembers the name please PM me with it. Thanks.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I found out the Jenning model is a Twin Star. Mid to late 70's I believe.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Love to see pictures of the Carrol compound. When Ramco archery folded in 1978, one of the bowyers Don Collier went to work for Carroll’s in Moab. Ramco had a line of popular 4 wheel compounds in 48”-60”. I lived in Rangley CO when Ramco was making bows and had quite a few. They also made bows for Viking archery in Texas and Robin Hood archery on the east coast some where. I worked doing the appropriate silkscreens on the limbs. 
They came out with a new riser with a very small grip. It started failing and bankrupted the company with warranty.
Arrowchucker


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's a few pictures. The Green riser is a model 1500 4 wheeler. Late 70's.















The silver riser is a 2000B that I refer to as "My Mistress". This one has been converted from original with Don Kudlacek cams and fast flight shoot through string system.









Blue riser, 2000B converted with Hoyt Energy wheels and fast flite strings, circa 1980ish.









Magazine ad from 1975


----------



## Adam M (Feb 17, 2019)

Is it like mine? I'm still looking for an upper limb for mine.


----------

